# LR 5.6 is awful



## DAYMX5 (Jul 31, 2014)

I just installed 5.6. It slowed my computer down terribly.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Jul 31, 2014)

I have downloaded and installed 5.6 and do not notice any reduction in speed at all.  It seems just as responsive as 5.5 was.

 I am not as proficient with computer related problems as others here, but I am sure that others will be able to help you track down the problem and get you back up to speed.  Have you restarted your computer since the install?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't see any slowdown, either. How much RAM do you have?


----------



## DAYMX5 (Jul 31, 2014)

I went back to 5.3.  Both 5.4 & 5.5 slowed it down, but nothing like 5.6 did.  Everything worked well with 5.3 so if it ain't broke, don't fix it.  I do have 12gb of ram.


----------



## Jimmsp (Jul 31, 2014)

I just downloaded it and installed it. I've only looked at a couple of photos, perhaps a bit slower, but really hard to tell. I'd say it runs just fine for me on my Win 7 system.


----------



## mantra (Jul 31, 2014)

DAYMX5 said:


> I went back to 5.3.  Both 5.4 & 5.5 slowed it down, but nothing like 5.6 did.  Everything worked well with 5.3 so if it ain't broke, don't fix it.  I do have 12gb of ram.



hi i did not notice slow down ,but i have't isntalled 5.3 or 5.4 
my first install was lightroom 5.5
is there a wat to download lightroom 5.3 to test it?
thanks


----------



## JimHess43 (Jul 31, 2014)

I wonder why it is that every time there is a new update certain people suddenly experience speed problems. Someone made the same comment on the Adobe forums this morning. I downloaded Lightroom 5.6 this morning and installed it. I haven't this time, nor have I ever, experienced speed problems following an update. If anything, Lightroom 5.6 seems to be just a little snappier. I'm not saying that others don't have the slow down problems they are describing, it just seems curious to me why it happens. I see no difference in the program at all. There were some reported bug fixes that I haven't ever been bothered by, so I don't know if those fixes had any impact. But Lightroom 5.6 is running just fine on my computer.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 31, 2014)

When you consider that there are no new features, only bug fixes and new camera/lens support.  It is very hard to think that LR5.6 would have any performance issues different from 5.5.  The introduction of LrM with version 5.5 was a new feature and performance issues might have been expected (although I never experienced any).


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 31, 2014)

Jim, it would be great to finally figure out why it does happen that for some users what should be a straightforward update turns into a performance nightmare....but you're right, it seems to happen with every update. 

All I can suggest to the OP is to try what I posted in this thread earlier today.


----------



## mantra (Jul 31, 2014)

clee01l said:


> When you consider that there are no new features, only bug fixes and new camera/lens support.  It is very hard to think that LR5.6 would have any performance issues different from 5.5.  The introduction of LrM with version 5.5 was a new feature and performance issues might have been expected (although I never experienced any).



hi
but the bugs fixed are related mostly to lightroom mobile<->lightroom desktop
didn't find only lightroom desktop bugs fixed,am i right?
cheers


----------



## clee01l (Jul 31, 2014)

mantra said:


> hi
> but the bugs fixed are related mostly to lightroom mobile<->lightroom desktop
> didn't find only lightroom desktop bugs fixed,am i right?
> cheers


Bug fixes require a new compile of the whole source code.  Even though the code is modularized a whole new executable is built. So a bug fix to LrM module could ripple onto Develop, Library etc.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 31, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> Jim, it would be great to finally figure out why it does happen that for some users what should be a straightforward update turns into a performance nightmare....but you're right, it seems to happen with every update.
> 
> All I can suggest to the OP is to try what I posted in this thread earlier today.


I can offer a suggestion. Most often the folks with problems are Windows users. Windows app are notorious for running all sorts of background "helper" apps and almost every Windows user is forced to run some sort of Virus scanning app that checks every file that gets touched by other programs like LR.  If my Windows system had problems with LR and others did not, the first thing I would do is disable all of the background tasks and services, especially the Virus Scanning apps only reintroducing them one by one unto the performance hit was experienced.   Once I figured out which combination of tasks and services caused my system to creep, I would take steps to remove the offender(s) so that I could run LR.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 31, 2014)

Which is why I suggested starting up in Safe Mode to see if Lightroom runs OK in that mode. If it does, then a bit of detective work is needed to find the conflict.


----------



## Den (Jul 31, 2014)

Works just fine on my set up. Downloaded it this morning (my upgraded Time Warner at 300mbps is so nice) and played for a couple hours.


----------



## Jknights (Aug 1, 2014)

No problem with LR5.6 on Mac.


----------



## wianb (Aug 1, 2014)

Runs fine on my PC. Understanding how your OS functions is a must know bit of knowledge


----------



## figit090 (Aug 7, 2014)

Here's a similar thread on Adobe's forums: https://forums.adobe.com/thread/1536164

my 5.6 is horrid. switching window size, or turning the sync switch on or off can take 5-10 seconds depending on the action...  5.5 was iffy but this is BAD.  :(

windows 7 64 bit, currently on only 8gb ram but it's only 4gb filled and this is a first for me.  5.4 was fine, a bit crashy but not so slow.


----------



## Rose Weir (Aug 7, 2014)

My crop tool is no longer jumping around all over the screen in 5.6. FOR ME that is a major plus because I'm cropping to the 16:9 or to square regularly.
Even though I had an interesting day....make that challenging getting harmonized with CS...5.6 is smooth.


----------



## anita (Oct 9, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> Which is why I suggested starting up in Safe Mode to see if Lightroom runs OK in that mode. If it does, then a bit of detective work is needed to find the conflict.



hello,

I tried lightroom and it works perfectly fine in safemode.... But not in the normal mode. I cant even edit a single picture in normal mode and it just stops responding. What should I do?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi Anita, welcome to the forum.

What to do next really depends on your confidence and ability in regards to changing things in the Windows operating system. If Lightroom runs OK in safe mode, then it's reasonable to assume that something else on your system is causing a conflict with Lightroom which prevents it running properly.....the issue now is to determine what's causing that conflict.

So, have you first tried resetting the Lightroom Preferences file? If not, it's worth a try. Instructions are here.

If that doesn't work, you could try setting up a new user account, then try running Lightroom using that new account. Does it run normally?

If that has no effect, the next thing I'd do is unplug all externally connected devices other than keyboard/mouse/monitor, then start Windows normally, start Lightroom and observe the result. Is it running normally? If yes, then you simply reconnect the disconnected device one at a time, restarting Lightroom each time until you find out what device is causing the conflict.

But if that doesn't reveal the issue, then you are into messing around using msconfig, specifically disabling startup programs and services one at a time (or a group at a time) until you identify the conflicting program/service. But this really should only be done by people who are comfortable with this procedure.....if that's not you, then you need to call on a friend or acquaintance who does.


----------



## Ronnie (Oct 10, 2014)

I just bought Lightroom and did the upgrade to 5.6, fresh install it starts very quickly then immediately crashes whenever I click anything.
I am at work now but I will try the safe mode idea when I get home. Does lightroom have a log file i can use to investigate? or command line args that will up the verbosity of the generic internal error messages I am getting?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 11, 2014)

What sort of crash? System or application?

Lightroom does have a log file, but I never seen anything written into it....but if the app is crashing (with what error?) then it might contain some data. You'll find it in AppData/Roaming/Adobe/Lightroom/5.6/Logs.


----------



## anita (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks. From the above options, the disabling start up programs worked for me. 

But now i have another problem. I was working on some pictures and while i was doing that, I lost the images from my previous import. All of a sudden the previous import was zero. So all my work was lost. The original .NEF files are still there in the hard drive but not in the catalog. so since i couldn't figure out anything, i re-imported the pictures, but have to work on all of them all over again. What am i missing here? I am sure those edited versions are somewhere i cant find out. Please help!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi Anita, are these photos imported before or after the crash?  If you look in All Photographs, can you find them?


----------



## anita (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi victoria,

i imported the pictures and was working on the images one by one... They were in previous import. And suddenly i lost the pictures. Lightroom did not shut down or crash. It kept working fine except for the loss of pictures. Its not there in all photographs also. I myself do not understand why this happened.

I havent created seperate catalogs. Nor do i really know why creating seperate catalogs is important (i am quite new to lightroom) anyways the bigger issue is why did my pictures disapper from previous import.


----------



## DAYMX5 (Jul 31, 2014)

I just installed 5.6. It slowed my computer down terribly.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 29, 2014)

If Lightroom didn't shut down or crash, and they're not in All Photographs, the only thing I can think is that you accidentally deleted them. Can you remember exactly what happened when they all disappeared, for example, "I was working in Develop on one photo and pressed X and they all disappeared including the photo I was working on and I was just left with a grey box on screen". Can you still see all of your other photos?


----------



## anita (Oct 30, 2014)

I remember i was trying to recollect how to apply same develop settings to a series of pictures that are similar, in the library. But before I could do that I lost all of them. Rest of my pictures in my photographs are intact. I dont think there is any deletion in "all photographs".

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 30, 2014)

If you can't remember exactly what happened, I don't think this is a mystery we're going to solve, sorry, especially as you've now reimported the photos. It's most likely that you pressed something - probably delete - but we'll never know.


----------



## Ronnie (Oct 30, 2014)

*All better now*

Probably not the answer to the crash problem anyone is going to want to here. But this is how I fixed all my crash problems.
Re installed Windows from the ground up. Installed Lightroom again. All better now.



Ronnie said:


> I just bought Lightroom and did the upgrade to 5.6, fresh install it starts very quickly then immediately crashes whenever I click anything.
> I am at work now but I will try the safe mode idea when I get home. Does lightroom have a log file i can use to investigate? or command line args that will up the verbosity of the generic internal error messages I am getting?


----------

